
Researchers pit Swarm AI against 469 gambling pros on Super Bowl prop bets - joshagogo
http://unanimous.ai/swarm-ai-takes-on-the-masses-and-wins/
======
divebomb
I wonder which demonstrates more intelligence - picking the winner of the
game, or who the MVP will thank first?

It seems like Madden ( or a computer AI ) could do the first, but only a human
could do the second.

~~~
joshagogo
Ya, the prop bets are goofy. Seems like a computer AI would struggle to pick
what color gatorade gets dumped on the coach.

~~~
divebomb
unless it had access to historical sales / endorsement / dumping data.

Lots to think about here.

------
DaedelusArcher
wow

